# What kinda Pleco do I have?



## BlueEyez (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi, I was just wondering if anyone knows what kind of pleco I have. The petstore I bought him from said he is a leopard, but I can not find any leopards that look like him. I had someone else tell me he is a Queen Ann, but they are much more expencive than what I paid for him so I don't know. Thanks in advance for helping me out! Also, his color/pattern is that same on his entire body as it is on his belly and he does have a sail fin.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

I am almost certain to say thats a common pleco.

Queen Anne's are well appear to be the same thing as a rubberlip pleco which is definitely what you DO NOT have.


----------



## AbadHabit (Sep 9, 2010)

Here is a link to Plecos. Looks like a common pleco, the get BIG. 
Freshwater Plecos


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

For a better ID, can you get a side shot of him?


----------



## Jaws (Oct 31, 2010)

My common pleco never had that vivid patterning when it was young. Looks nice, though.


----------

